# NC Pig Pickin Cake



## BigTurtle (Apr 7, 2019)

Hand me down recipe from a gal at work when I lived in Raleigh. She was North of 60 at the time. I've added the strawberries and I've used maraschino cherries a few times too. Blot the cherries though. I made this today. It's chilling now. I'll post the hand written recipe.


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 7, 2019)

5.1 ounce box of instant pudding.


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 7, 2019)

I'll post a sliced picture later.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 7, 2019)

been making that cake for many years, talk about Heaven


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 7, 2019)

I served it when I had my restaurant. Made two a day ( night) and sold out daily.  Taste bud magic.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 7, 2019)

Sounds like a winner.  And simple too.
That does seem like a lot of oil though????
Gary


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 7, 2019)

Not really. I thought so too but it works. Feel free to play with it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks for the recipe, sounds good.
Looking forward to the sliced pica.

I'll have to give it a go next weekend maybe.


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## motocrash (Apr 7, 2019)

That looks delicious,you can see where the orange was at...or was it pineapple...
I'm gonna give this a go soon.
Am I the only one thinking this?


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 7, 2019)

No, no coconut!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 7, 2019)

I have always followed the directions to the T, this is one killer cake!! so many flavors and oh so moist.


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 7, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> No, no coconut!


I did coconut ONCE. It's a recipe, have fun with it. Easy .


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## motocrash (Apr 7, 2019)

Ok,so no coconut needed.
I love the cool whip coconut cake,coconut pistachio sugar cookies etc.


----------



## crazzycajun (Apr 7, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 7, 2019)

Note mandarin orange chunks


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 7, 2019)

Ever put any nuts in it? Pecans or walnuts??


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 7, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Ever put any nuts in it? Pecans or walnuts??


Nope. It was meant to be a lite dessert after pig Pickin events like dinner on the ground or church home comings here in Dixie. Feel free to make it your own.


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 7, 2019)

One of these days I'll get enough money together to become a lifetime member even though life may be short.


----------



## weev (Apr 8, 2019)

Sure does look good !


----------

